# Intact toddler with swollen penis- advice?



## Voltige

Hi,

I have a 21 month old (intact) son who seems to be having some pain/sensitivity with his penis today. He cried after urinating when he woke from his nap (not during urination, but after) but everything looked okay then. A couple hours later I noticed some white-ish (thick, creamy) on his diaper. I know this can be normal, but I've never seen it on my son before. During his bath I looked at his penis and thought it seemed a bit swollen and it is definitely sensitive to the touch. He would not let me near it to even look more closely. We let him go diaperless for a few hours and his penis is most certainly swollen and he does not want to sit down. I've put his diaper back on (he asked for one) but it still seems sensitive. I will call the ped in the morning, but want to know if there is anything I can do this evening to make him more comfortable? Any ideas what is going on here? I'm concerned because my DH (also intact) has ongoing problems with his foreskin and penis, likely from adhesions from forced retractions as a child- but we are not sure. I am praying that our son does not have the same problems- he has never been retracted, never. If I take him to the ped tomorrow, what can I expect? Obviously I will not let her retract him to "look"- but she might try even thought she never has before.

The only thing I can think that *might* have caused this is putting him back in cloth diapers after a week in 'sposies while we were on vacation. Possible? I don't know which diaper is less irritating to him right now.

Any advice appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mamasophy

This sounds a lot like what my DS went through at about 18 months - tender, slightly swollen and warm. We put him in a warm bath, then lots of white "stuff" came out after the soak. I always thought this was an irritation or infection from powder or dipes, but now I know it was normal - just part of the separation process and passing smegma that had been building up under the foreskin (helping the process along). So I'd advise doing the warm bath thing and letting whatever comes out come out. Do not let the doctor retract! Any infection must be cultured to diagnose, but again, this sounds like a normal part of development and not pathological.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

If the swelling gets worse and it starts to turn red and the dishcarge starts to look green then you are more than likely dealing with a bacterial infection. It can also be yeast. If it is seperation trauma (which can happen) it will get better within 23-38 hours and you will only see a bit of soreness with the white discharge, smegma.

If you do decide to take him in you need to get a culture done. Very simple they just swab the tip of the foreskin, without pushing it back any, with a q tip like thing and see what grows.

My ds had a bacterial and within 24 hours his penis was swollen to 3 times the normal size







it was very obviouse his was something other than seperation trauma. I took him in and he was put on abx and otc antibacterial cream called bacatracin. If you want to try the otc cream first that would work but if you do he wont be able to do the culture on it because of the the salve.

The night before I took ds in I put nystantin on it just to see if it was yeast but it didnt help at all so I know it was bacterial.


----------



## eepster

I have noticed that many of the posts about foreskin infections/UTIs mention That they had been out of town. So, I believe it might be related.

If they want a urine sample say no to doing a catheter. Ask for them to tape on a baggy instead. They may make a fuss b/c of false positives and it taking more time, but it is better for your DS.


----------



## Voltige

Hi-
thanks for all the replies. I don't frequent MDC too often and didn't realize this was a common question









Ds seems okay today, not complaining about his penis but it's still a bit swollen and there is definitely a discharge (smegma or something else). I have not called the ped and will give it some more time.

Thanks all!


----------



## Yulia_R

If you do end up going to a doctor make sure you read this first http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=129378
yulia.


----------

